# Hi!



## Hilly9and1/2 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi I am new to your forum although I have visited your site on a number of occasions as my Uncle is also a member and drives a TT.
I recently visited your meet at the motor museum at Gaydon with my uncle and had a look at some of your lovely cars.
I am not fortunate enough to own a TT yet as Im only 21. But this is a picture of my pride and joy.

http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i293/ ... h=imgAnch6

Hope to meet some more of you again soon. If my Uncle will let me. :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Welcome & let me hopefully be the 1st to say that your Corsa is by far one of the most tasteful modified examples i've seen. It looks really good.

Just hoping you aint got quad bin-lid pipes at the back to spoil an otherwise nice looking car.


----------



## Hilly9and1/2 (Jul 22, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Welcome & let me hopefully be the 1st to say that your Corsa is by far one of the most tasteful modified examples i've seen. It looks really good.
> 
> Just hoping you aint got quad bin-lid pipes at the back to spoil an otherwise nice looking car.


Thank you. No it just has one twin Irmscher exhaust.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hilly9and1/2 said:


> I am not fortunate enough to own a TT yet as Im only 21. But this is a picture of my pride and joy.
> 
> http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i293/ ... h=imgAnch6


Nice car mate, very subtley styled & modded. Before the first TT I got in 2001, I had a Corsa(B) SRi which had some Irmscher bits and bobs on it. Irmscher rear back box, Irmscher front grill(had to mod the front GSi bumper I had added, to get it to fit), irmscher rear bumper and irmscher skirts, all down 25mm on 16" Speedline Allesios.

Your Corsa(C) is a sweet example mate, and a far cry from all that shite with huge bodykits you see on the road these days! If you haven't done so already have a look at 'Dbilas FlowMaster' Air Filter Kit's. They are made for the Corsa C and give a lovely induction noise, whilst also giving you a few extra ponies. Is yours the 1.2 or 1.4 SXi?

Cheers


----------



## Hilly9and1/2 (Jul 22, 2006)

[/quote]

Nice car mate, very subtley styled & modded. Before the first TT I got in 2001, I had a Corsa(B) SRi which had some Irmscher bits and bobs on it. Irmscher rear back box, Irmscher front grill(had to mod the front GSi bumper I had added, to get it to fit), irmscher rear bumper and irmscher skirts, all down 25mm on 16" Speedline Allesios.

Your Corsa(C) is a sweet example mate, and a far cry from all that shite with huge bodykits you see on the road these days! If you haven't done so already have a look at 'Dbilas FlowMaster' Air Filter Kit's. They are made for the Corsa C and give a lovely induction noise, whilst also giving you a few extra ponies. Is yours the 1.2 or 1.4 SXi?

Cheers[/quote]

Its just the 1.2. I havent got an induction kit at the moment so I'l look into it thanks. My next mod is going to be to lower it 30mm on Eibach Pro springs.
So far Iv got 17" alessio spyders with Toyo T1's, Irmscher backbox, Irmscher front grill, SRI lower grills, Irmscher front splitter, Steinmetz side skirts and an SRI rear spoiler. Iv done a few other little things aswell like Irmscher door pins, Irmscher pedals and debadged it. Iv changed the Vauxhall griffin for the Holden lion.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice motor and a good start to your modding not to much but just enough


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I see my nephew as posted. He came to Gaydon on Sunday and loved it. I think his Corsa is very well modded and he as taken on board advice from myself (glad he did not go the chav way) nice to see a level headed young man, who likes nice cars.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Got to go with the rest off them on this. Nice looking car. Just be careful not to fall into the trap off. Once youve done everything you want. Start getting bored and doing things that dont need to be touched. Otherwise it turns all chav.


----------



## Hilly9and1/2 (Jul 22, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Got to go with the rest off them on this. Nice looking car. Just be careful not to fall into the trap off. Once youve done everything you want. Start getting bored and doing things that dont need to be touched. Otherwise it turns all chav.


I totally see the point your all making. I have no intention of going chav! I always speak to my uncle before doing anything on my car and he'l tell you it takes me ages to make my mind up and actually go ahead with any mod.
Im just going to lower it now on Eibachs then that will be it. Although its my pride and joy its only a Corsa at the end of the day and it will be time to start saving for bigger and better things soon.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

All the money you spent on mods and the corsa would have bought you a decent used TT 

Anyway it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Hilly9and1/2 (Jul 22, 2006)

dj c225 said:


> All the money you spent on mods and the corsa would have bought you a decent used TT
> 
> Anyway it will be worth the wait.


I know but it wouldnt have paid the insurance. :lol: 
Alot of people say that to me but sometimes its just nice to have something a bit different. I know theres alot of modded Corsa's around but like you say they've all got bin lids coming out the back and snow ploughs on the front.
Plus Im still payin for the Corsa. They got me on the drip!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice Corsa, exactly what I had before my TT. Didn't mod mine at the time though but do like what you have done to yours.

I hate overstyled body kits on cars but I think kit makers that are recomended by the car manufacturers ie. Irmscher, look superb as they have to be basicly OEM quality, unlike the paper machet style of after market companies.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Well done young man.

Now all you need to do to gain admittance to the inner sanctum is correctly answer the following question:

In a rolling start up a motorway sliproad, which is fastest - a Porsche Boxster S or a chipped BMW 330d?

Think carefully before you answer.


----------



## Hilly9and1/2 (Jul 22, 2006)

Carlos said:


> Well done young man.
> 
> Now all you need to do to gain admittance to the inner sanctum is correctly answer the following question:
> 
> ...


Id say the chipped BMW coz I'd guess its gonna have more torque mid-range.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The force is strong with this one.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hes had a good Teacher :roll:


----------



## Hilly9and1/2 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> Hes had a good Teacher :roll:


What are you doing on here you should be at the Belfry today!!
I also drive a Hirsch chipped Saab 93 1.9TiD at work which is running at 175bhp and 370nm. It blows the Aero 2.0T (210) away. That gave me a big hint.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Carlos said:


> The force is strong with this one.


He does know the power of the dark side :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Had a good day at the Belfry today thanks to Hilly 9 & 1/2 he has is uses. drove some all new Saabs. I did give them a damm good trashing. Was very impressed with the 93 sportswagon 1.9 tdi Hirsch chip 195 bhp loads of torque pulled well in low gears. Anyway must go back to the Belfry nice free slap up nosh from Saab. Could have played golf on the PGA course this afternoon but im crap so left the ladies in the Health Spa and come home to do some paperwork :wink:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

no no must resist, :evil:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

raysman said:


> no no must resist, :evil:


Resist what....... Talking bollocks? Talking unsubstantiated bollocks? Talking unpunctuated bollocks? Talking badly punctuated bollocks? Talking â€˜I own a Porsche and itâ€™s the best marque in the worldâ€™ bollocks?


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> > no no must resist, :evil:
> ...


 all the above


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> > no no must resist, :evil:
> ...


Talking kit's.


----------

